# Ringleader in Paris attacks is dead



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Abdelhamid Abaaoud, 27, died during Wednesday's operation in Saint-Denis, according to the Paris prosecutor's office. He was identified by his fingerprints. His body was riddled with bullets, according to officials.

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/pa...-saint-denis-raid-officials-n466146?cid=sm_fb


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

He got off lucky......


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Aw, gee, that's too bad. All he needed was a hug.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> Aw, gee, that's too bad. All he needed was a hug.


You will never understand that there is a difference between muslims and terrorists, will you? I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You will never understand that there is a difference between muslims and terrorists, will you? I feel so sorry for you.


Sometimes muslims are terrorists
Usually, terrorists are muslims


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

On a slightly different but related note, apparently ISIS has released a vid showing a suicide bomber in front of Times Square. DeBlasio has told NYers to be aware but carry on w/ their normal activities. 

Personally, I don't believe in tempting fate. Judging by their actions, that's one threat that I would take seriously. 

Be safe, New Yorkers.....and anyone who might consider being there on New Years eve.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Txsteader said:


> On a slightly different but related note, apparently ISIS has released a vid showing a suicide bomber in front of Times Square. DeBlasio has told NYers to be aware but carry on w/ their normal activities.
> 
> Personally, I don't believe in tempting fate. Judging by their actions, that's one threat that I would take seriously.
> 
> Be safe, New Yorkers.....and anyone who might consider being there on New Years eve.


Probably a hoax by ISIS. They likely filmed a peaceful Muslim just walking around Times Square looking for a hug. Uh, wait. That would mean ISIS had someone in NY taking the video. I got it now. The Muslim looking for a hug had the camera on a tripod and videoed himself and ISIS stole the video inline to use for their own purposes. No way terrorists are in NY because Obama vets them all.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Txsteader said:


> On a slightly different but related note, apparently ISIS has released a vid showing a suicide bomber in front of Times Square. DeBlasio has told NYers to be aware but carry on w/ their normal activities.
> 
> Personally, I don't believe in tempting fate. Judging by their actions, that's one threat that I would take seriously.
> 
> Be safe, New Yorkers.....and anyone who might consider being there on New Years eve.


I am just curious, if he was a suicide bomber why is he still around?

But yes that kind of thing is a nightmare scenario. Any place where a large crowd could gather. I have always been a bit worried about waiting to get in a stadium for a sporting event/concert. You have hundreds of people close together and as far as I can tell no screening. I walk from my truck to the stadium with no checks.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

keenataz said:


> I am just curious, if he was a suicide bomber why is he still around?
> 
> But yes that kind of thing is a nightmare scenario. Any place where a large crowd could gather. I have always been a bit worried about waiting to get in a stadium for a sporting event/concert. You have hundreds of people close together and as far as I can tell no screening. I walk from my truck to the stadium with no checks.





> New York City officials vowed that they were prepared to handle any terror threat late Wednesday after a video released by ISIS praised the recent attacks in Paris while using previous footage of a suicide bomber preparing to attack Times Square.


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/11/1...tens-to-attack-times-square-in-new-york-city/



> On Friday evening, New York Police Department issued a statement that appeared to suggest the threat was indeed new, even if the video released included some old footage.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...isis-video-threatening-the-city-a6739941.html


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Sometimes muslims are terrorists
> Usually, terrorists are muslims


:umno:

Around here they are far more likely to be white Christian types. But don't let the facts get in your way.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad they got him. I thought he had escaped back to Syria.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> :umno:
> 
> Around here they are far more likely to be white Christian types. But don't let the facts get in your way.


I'm sure you think so
Hatred has distorted your perception.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Glad they got him. I thought he had escaped back to Syria.


I thought the official line from the left was he wasn't a Syrian.
Now they admit it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm sure you think so
> Hatred has distorted your perception.


Look in the mirror


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> :umno:
> 
> Around here they are far more likely to be white Christian types. But don't let the facts get in your way.


ISIS has claimed credit for the attacks on Paris and while I have no problem stating that I don't feel all Muslims are terrorists, I don't agree that terrorists are more likely to be white Christians. 

If you're looking regional problems, I'd still have to say that white Christians are not harming people but I'd be happy to return the entire of two Asian gangs to their homeland without the benefit of a trial.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> I thought the official line from the left was he wasn't a Syrian.
> Now they admit it?


ISIS seems to have a pretty significant stronghold in Syria and while not all Syrians are terrorists, I would think there would be a strong chance that if a terrorist had made it out of Paris, they'd probably head back to Syria.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Look in the mirror


Every day, it's how I get so pretty.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Every day, it's how I get so pretty.


I should have followed your example because it seems that in my haste to get a set of keys to a mechanic this morning, I may have forgotten to brush my hair


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> I should have followed your example because it seems that in my haste to get a set of keys to a mechanic this morning, I may have forgotten to brush my hair


Some like that wild, sultry, windblown look


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> I should have followed your example because it seems that in my haste to get a set of keys to a mechanic this morning, I may have forgotten to brush my hair


I just shave mine off, I can take a hint


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Some like that wild, sultry, windblown look


Probably more like Cousin Itt than sultry and windblown.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> I just shave mine off, I can take a hint


Not in winter. You just add a cram on a Canadian block heater and head out.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

poppy said:


> Aw, gee, that's too bad. All he needed was a hug.


A hug and some nice sugar cookies First Ya that would turn the some buckets around. NOT


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm sure you think so
> Hatred has distorted your perception.


No honey my opinion is actually based on facts and statistics. Ask me for a link..... :happy:


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I thought the official line from the left was he wasn't a Syrian.
> Now they admit it?


He was Belgian. But he was working with Daesh in Syria and boasted about traveling back and forth.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> No honey my opinion is actually based on facts and statistics. Ask me for a link..... :happy:


OK, "sweetie", I'll play....got a link?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> OK, "sweetie", I'll play....got a link?


You never call me sweetie


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> OK, "sweetie", I'll play....got a link?


Of course darlin'.  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/25/u...es-perceptions-of-top-terror-threat.html?_r=0



> WASHINGTON â In the 14 years since Al Qaeda carried out attacks on New York and the Pentagon, extremists have regularly executed smaller lethal assaults in the United States, explaining their motives in online manifestoes or social media rants.
> But the breakdown of extremist ideologies behind those attacks may come as a surprise. Since Sept. 11, 2001, nearly twice as many people have been killed by white supremacists, antigovernment fanatics and other non-Muslim extremists than by radical Muslims: 48 have been killed by extremists who are not Muslim, including the recent mass killing in Charleston, S.C., compared with 26 by self-proclaimed jihadists, according to a count by New America, a Washington research center.
> The slaying of nine African-Americans in a Charleston church last week, with an avowed white supremacist charged with their murders, was a particularly savage case.
> But it is only the latest in a string of lethal attacks by people espousing racial hatred, hostility to government and theories such as those of the âsovereign citizenâ movement, which denies the legitimacy of most statutory law. The assaults have taken the lives of police officers, members of racial or religious minorities and random civilians.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> :umno:
> 
> Around here they are far more likely to be white Christian types. But don't let the facts get in your way.


Sounds like live in the wrong state since you governor has voted not to except any more for a while! Out here in California we are over run with and the state is a complete loss our governor welcomes all immigrants from every where! All though it was force fed us in grade school that the earth was over populated and we should have far fewer kids . of course we also were going to be out of oil by the year 2000!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

mustangglp said:


> Sounds like live in the wrong state since you governor has voted not to except any more for a while! Out here in California we are over run with and the state is a complete loss our governor welcomes all immigrants from every where! All though it was force fed us in grade school that the earth was over populated and we should have far fewer kids . of course we also were going to be out of oil by the year 2000!


Trust me I have let my governor know in no uncertain terms that I disagree with his decision and that it is pointless anyways. He couldn't stop them no matter what he says. I would like to see them reopen Ft. Chaffee and bring them in like they did before with refugees from Southeast Asia and Cuba.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Why do you feel so strongly that we need to bring more people in the will most likely be on government support we have massive unemployment?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> You never call me sweetie


Sorry Sweetie


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Of course darlin'.  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/25/u...es-perceptions-of-top-terror-threat.html?_r=0


Doesn't seem like Christian types to me ?????


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Turns out Abaaoud did come into France as a refugee


> â¢ There are key security concerns after the revelation that Abaaoud entered Europe as a 'refugee'. The French interior minister was unaware Abaaoud had entered the country despite his being one of the world's most wanted terrorists. EU interior ministers will today move to tighten the continent's borders to ensure that every single migrant is checked against a terrorism watchlist


More


> Franceâs Prime Minister Manuel Valls said Friday some of the Paris attackers, including the mastermind Abdelhamid Abaaoud, exploited the Syrian refugee crisis to slip into the country unnoticed.


I thought Obamaco assured us this couldn't happen and we must hurry hurry hurry and get these "reugees" into this country as fast as we can.
Seems perhaps Obama has an ulterior motive....or he's just stupid.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Of course darlin'.  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/25/u...es-perceptions-of-top-terror-threat.html?_r=0


Thanks "Punkin"
Nice liberal hatchet job trying to make muslim terrorists seem "not so bad"
Don't forget, a lot of those mean old white people were Obama devotees..not all, but a lot of them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> Probably more like Cousin Itt than sultry and windblown.


If I don't do something with mine it looks like I've been dragged backward through a hedge. I scare small children. Ponytails are our friends.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mustangglp said:


> Why do you feel so strongly that we need to bring more people in the will most likely be on government support we have massive unemployment?


Because they are human beings and have no where else to go. They have had everything taken from them, and have had to resort to putting their children on plastic boats to try to escape the violence in their own countries. Over filled plastic boats that often capsize resulting in dead children. 

This is why we should take Syrian refugees:


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Because they are human beings and have no where else to go. They have had everything taken from them, and have had to resort to putting their children on plastic boats to try to escape the violence in their own countries. Over filled plastic boats that often capsize resulting in dead children.
> 
> This is why we should take Syrian refugees:


Women and children first but there needs to be an attempt to vet. No open gate policy for the younger single men they need to be held until there is some form of vetting involved. 

I believe they were held in some of the EU countries in an attempt to vet and place them properly. That was I believe abandoned after attacks on the women and young girls. 

My question will always be where are the wealthy ME countries? Why are they not involved in this crisis? Instead of being put into unsafe boats that child could have been in Saudi probably safe.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

You can be a humanitarian without being stupid about it.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Because they are human beings and have no where else to go. They have had everything taken from them, and have had to resort to putting their children on plastic boats to try to escape the violence in their own countries. Over filled plastic boats that often capsize resulting in dead children.
> 
> This is why we should take Syrian refugees:
> 
> [/IMG]


Why don't they have anyplace to go? What's keeping the wealthy Muslim countries from taking them in? Why isn't it Obama's policy to create safe havens in Syria and Iraq for them to go to? Closer to home and no plastic boats or drownings to worry about. It would be much cheaper and safer for both them and us,plus, when the violence calms down they could return to their homes much easier. We're perfectly capable of supplying them with humanitarian aid and no one opposes that. When we can have sanctuary cities for illegals in this country, there is no reason we can't do the same for Syrian refugees over there.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Women and children first but there needs to be an attempt to vet. No open gate policy for the younger single men they need to be held until there is some form of vetting involved.
> 
> I believe they were held in some of the EU countries in an attempt to vet and place them properly. That was I believe abandoned after attacks on the women and young girls.
> 
> My question will always be where are the wealthy ME countries? Why are they not involved in this crisis? Instead of being put into unsafe boats that child could have been in Saudi probably safe.


I agree, vet the young men, but let the women and children come here immediately. 

I have have no idea why the wealthy ME countries aren't doing anything to help. You can't force a country to behave ethically.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> Why don't they have anyplace to go? What's keeping the wealthy Muslim countries from taking them in? Why isn't it Obama's policy to create safe havens in Syria and Iraq for them to go to? Closer to home and no plastic boats or drownings to worry about. It would be much cheaper and safer for both them and us,plus, when the violence calms down they could return to their homes much easier. We're perfectly capable of supplying them with humanitarian aid and no one opposes that. When we can have sanctuary cities for illegals in this country, there is no reason we can't do the same for Syrian refugees over there.


Perhaps because Syria and Irag (and all other ME countries) are independent nations and we can't _force_ them to do anything? 

They are human beings. Period. I'm embarrassed to have to explain that to an adult.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I agree, vet the young men, but let the women and children come here immediately.
> 
> I have have no idea why the wealthy ME countries aren't doing anything to help.* You can't force a country to behave ethically.*


Careful there. Since all those countries are Muslim, you're almost saying Muslims have no ethics. Seriously, why don't we see demonstrations in those countries demanding their governments do something to help fellow Muslims? They bemoan the plight of the poor "Palestinians" who are living like kings compared to people in Syria right now but not a peep out of them.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I agree, vet the young men, but let the women and children come here immediately.
> 
> I have have no idea why the wealthy ME countries aren't doing anything to help. You can't force a country to behave ethically.


We can threaten to cut aid. What about the UN why can't they put pressure on them but no haven't heard a word out of them, except to tell the EU and the US it is our responsibility. 

There is something deeply disturbing in this whole thing.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Irish Pixie said:
> 
> 
> > Because they are human beings and have no where else to go. They have had everything taken from them, and have had to resort to putting their children on plastic boats to try to escape the violence in their own countries. Over filled plastic boats that often capsize resulting in dead children.
> ...


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I am outraged by the neighboring wealthy nations that have said no to them because of terrorism. I am not outraged by the EU or the US and their policies.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> We can threaten to cut aid. What about the UN why can't they put pressure on them but no haven't heard a word out of them, except to tell the EU and the US it is our responsibility.
> 
> There is something deeply disturbing in this whole thing.


If you cut aid you're putting the kids in even more jeopardy. It's a no win situation for them.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Perhaps because Syria and Irag (and all other ME countries) are independent nations and we can't _force_ them to do anything?
> 
> They are human beings. Period. I'm embarrassed to have to explain that to an adult.


You're ignoring the question. If your state was hit with a natural disaster that caused millions to be forced from their homes, which would you expect, neighboring states to take in those fellow Americans displaced or the countries in South America to do it?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> Careful there. Since all those countries are Muslim, you're almost saying Muslims have no ethics. Seriously, why don't we see demonstrations in those countries demanding their governments do something to help fellow Muslims? They bemoan the plight of the poor "Palestinians" who are living like kings compared to people in Syria right now but not a peep out of them.


I did no such thing. I took the chance that you could discuss this situation rationally. I was wrong.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Cornhusker said:
> 
> 
> > It's exactly what happens when people try to flee a violent situation. Its horrible, it's real, it's ugly, and it's exactly why we need to take in refugees. Time to wake up and actually *see* what is happening. Perhaps, just perhaps, you will be outraged by dead children rather than trying to blame me for pointing them out. That little boy is the same age as my grandson. When I see him laying there my mind goes to _my_ little loved one.
> ...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Irish Pixie said:
> 
> 
> > I have grandkids too, and I would never exploit a dead child to push a point.
> ...


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> If you cut aid you're putting the kids in even more jeopardy. It's a no win situation for them.


Baloney, we are talking about super wealthy nations.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Cornhusker said:
> 
> 
> > Name calling already? This is why there is no rational discourse on these threads.
> ...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Cornhusker said:
> 
> 
> > Name calling already? This is why there is no rational discourse on these threads.
> ...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> If you cut aid you're putting the kids in even more jeopardy. It's a no win situation for them.





no really said:


> Baloney, we are talking about super wealthy nations.


If they aren't helping now, and are super wealthy, how would the threat of cutting aid do anything at all? 

The US can't force any country to accept refugees, correct?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Then there's this: prolly old news but don't recall seeing it posted. Seems ISIS has placed a couple terrorists in w/refuges...

http://joemiller.us/2015/11/just-wa...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-fd79db690e-230980529


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> If they aren't helping now, and are super wealthy, how would the threat of cutting aid do anything at all?
> 
> The US can't force any country to accept refugees, correct?


Wrong, they depend on the US and others to protect them in the form of arms and training. There are other wealthy nations there it is not just Saudi.

But don't ignore the reason they refused to help terrorism.

The UN instead of censuring they support them totally. Why pressure the Eu and the US to accept them?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Wrong, they depend on the US and others to protect them in the form of arms and training. There are other wealthy nations there it is not just Saudi.
> 
> But don't ignore the reason they refused to help terrorism.
> 
> The UN instead of censuring they support them totally. Why pressure the Eu and the US to accept them?


I see your point, I was only thinking in terms of financial aid, but you still don't accept the fact that there is nothing the US, EU, or anyone else can do to force them to accept refugees. There is nothing anyone can do to force the UN to do (or not do) either. Therefore, someone has to pick up the slack, correct?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I see your point, I was only thinking in terms of financial aid, but you still don't accept the fact that there is nothing the US, EU, or anyone else can do to force them to accept refugees. There is nothing anyone can do to force the UN to do (or not do) either. Therefore, someone has to pick up the slack, correct?



No we don't have to pick up the slack again. 

Was there any attempt to influence the rich nations of the ME? What did the UN do to try to keep these refugees in areas that they have a better understanding of and maybe a better chance to return home.

As mentioned before there could have been camps set up closer to home and nations there could have protected them, it has been done before. 

Remember these are the same refugees that in the EU raped and abused women and children fleeing with them after they got there.

I applaud your compassion but it needs to be tempered with reality.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> No we don't have to pick up the slack again.
> 
> Was there any attempt to influence the rich nations of the ME? What did the UN do to try to keep these refugees in areas that they have a better understanding of and maybe a better chance to return home.
> 
> ...


This is the reality: how are you going to force another country to take refugees? Can you explain, please? Please explain how the US will run what amounts to concentration camps in another country as well. 

Remember that these are the same human beings that fled with nothing from their homes because of the violence. Remember that they are so desperate that they'll put their children in danger to get away. 

I'm sure you realize that if you throw destitute people into camps there will be problems with violence, right? Any people, from anywhere. It's the nature of some people to prey on others, and that isn't limited to religion or nationality.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> This is the reality: how are you going to force another country to take refugees? Can you explain, please? Please explain how the US will run what amounts to concentration camps in another country as well.
> 
> Remember that these are the same human beings that fled with nothing from their homes because of the violence. Remember that they are so desperate that they'll put their children in danger to get away.
> 
> I'm sure you realize that if you throw destitute people into camps there will be problems with violence, right? Any people, from anywhere. It's the nature of some people to prey on others, and that isn't limited to religion or nationality.


You don't think the UNHCR or the UN peacekeepers can handle the job since they have been doing quite some time.

http://www.un.org/en/globalissues/refugees/


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> You don't think the UNHCR or the UN peacekeepers can handle the job since they have been doing quite some time.
> 
> http://www.un.org/en/globalissues/refugees/


Did the US start those camps?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Did the US start those camps?


Why, the member nations support those operations of which we are one.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm all for immigration and refugees that truly need help and as discussed in another thread, I'd love to see my friend's mother be allowed refugee status because of her situation BUT even her daughter, who would give anything to know her mother is safe and comfortable wants to be very sure that no bad guys are being allowed entry. 

She's convinced that we have enough home grown terrorists without adding to the mix. I believe that her own mortal fear of ISIS compounded by the fact that they have kidnapped and very likely killed two of her own family members is justified. 

Certainly, there are some who simply don't want any newcomers allowed into our countries but there are also those who just simply want to make sure that those who arrive are safe enough to be here.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Why, the member nations support those operations of which we are one.


UN started camps are run by the United Nations. I totally agree. *If* the US starts camps rather than having refugees immigrate here, _we_ would be responsible for running them, right? 

My prior question: Please explain how the US will run what amounts to concentration camps in another country as well.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

wr said:


> I'm all for immigration and refugees that truly need help and as discussed in another thread, I'd love to see my friend's mother be allowed refugee status because of her situation BUT even her daughter, who would give anything to know her mother is safe and comfortable wants to be very sure that no bad guys are being allowed entry.
> 
> She's convinced that we have enough home grown terrorists without adding to the mix. I believe that her own mortal fear of ISIS compounded by the fact that they have kidnapped and very likely killed two of her own family members is justified.
> 
> Certainly, there are some who simply don't want any newcomers allowed into our countries but there are also those who just simply want to make sure that those who arrive are safe enough to be here.


Exactly. 

Compassion is one thing, foolishness is another. Throwing all caution to the wind, based on emotion, is foolishness.

I read an article yesterday that said the Islamic community leader in, if I recall correctly, Detroit says that ISIS is already here, in communities around the country. 

That's not something to be taken lightly.

Sidenote: there was another attack by Islamic terrorists today, in Mali.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> UN started camps are run by the United Nations. I totally agree. If the US starts camps rather than having refugees immigrate here, _we_ would be responsible for running them, right?
> 
> My prior question: Please explain how the US will run what amounts to concentration camps in another country as well.


What are you talking about? What US run concentration camps?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> What are you talking about? What US run concentration camps?


On the chance you're serious, you said, "As mentioned before there could have been *camps set up closer to home* and nations there could have protected them, it has been done before."

I said, "*If* the US starts camps rather than having refugees immigrate here, we would be responsible for running them, right?"


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> On the chance you're serious, you said, "As mentioned before there could have been *camps set up closer to home* and nations there could have protected them, it has been done before."
> 
> I said, "*If* the US starts camps rather than having refugees immigrate here, we would be responsible for running them, right?"


Still not understanding what you are talking about? Why would the US need to set up any camps? That is what the UNHCR is for.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Still not understanding what you are talking about? Why would the US need to set up any camps? That is what the UNHCR is for.


You indicated that "camps", which would amount to concentration camps, be set up so the US doesn't have to take Syrian refugees, did you not? 

I think you're deliberately "not understanding."


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Txsteader said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Compassion is one thing, foolishness is another. Throwing all caution to the wind, based on emotion, is foolishness.
> 
> ...


The ISIS they are discussing would likely be home grown terrorists. 

I've discussed this subject with many people over the last few weeks and I really haven't heard any that are truly negative about immigrants coming to our respective countries but a lot of concern seems to focus on concerns of failures within the selection process. 

I don't believe that either side of the debate is as black and while as people would like and I also believe we're going to see more terrorist attacks in the very near future because the intended goal seems to be to create fear of those refugees.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> You indicated that "camps", which would amount to concentration camps, be set up so the US doesn't have to take Syrian refugees, did you not?
> 
> I think you're deliberately "not understanding."


Umm, no. I think you should not try to read minds, you really don't have the skill. :bored:


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

wr said:


> I've discussed this subject with many people over the last few weeks and I really haven't heard any that are truly negative about immigrants coming to our respective countries but a lot of concern seems to focus on concerns of failures within the selection process.


Personally, that is my concern, too. I do not trust the US government to do a proper job. Quite frankly, I'm not confident that US citizens' safety and well-being is a priority.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Txsteader said:


> Personally, that is my concern, too. I do not trust the US government to do a proper job. Quite frankly, I'm not confident that US citizens' safety and well-being is a priority.


I'm not sure there is a perfect answer and I'm not even sure there is a one size fits all solution but it also bothers me that roadblocks are being thrown up to prevent proven good and decent people from entering the country.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> I'm not sure there is a perfect answer and I'm not even sure there is a one size fits all solution but it also bothers me that roadblocks are being thrown up to prevent proven good and decent people from entering the country.


Unfortunately, Obama seems to be all or nothing on this. He wants the doors wide open.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Unfortunately, Obama seems to be all or nothing on this. He wants the doors wide open.


I read a fascinating article a few years ago and I really wish I could find it but it focused on some of the problems Alberta had because of how we handle refugees and immigrants but it more related to some very specific gang problems we have. 

The problem seems to lie with the children and next generation because they're stuck between two cultures, their parents are not wealthy and yet the attend schools and learn other families have a great deal more than their own. These young people are often vulnerable to the suggestion that there is more out there for them but they often quit school because of language and cultural issues and end up in gangs.

I'm thinking a lot of that thinking could be applied in such a way as to prevent home grown terrorists.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Umm, no. I think you should not try to read minds, you really don't have the skill. :bored:


So you're indicating that the US shouldn't let Syrian refugees enter the country and they should go to what are basically concentration camps run by the UN? Is that what you're saying or are you going to imply that I'm reading your mind again? 

What "camps closer to home" were you referring to in earlier posts?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

wr said:


> I'm not sure there is a perfect answer and I'm not even sure there is a one size fits all solution but it also bothers me that roadblocks are being thrown up to prevent proven good and decent people from entering the country.


I also don't think there is a perfect answer. But the fact is, the majority of Americans are opposed to accepting refugees and I imagine the number will only rise w/ each attack around the world....in Mali today, 27 killed.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

OMG!! Have a drink, take a breath.

Again what concentration camps? 

You have left the reality zone.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> OMG!! Have a drink, take a breath.
> 
> Again what concentration camps?
> 
> You have left the reality zone.


I knew I was being trolled back a few questions but I gave you the benefit of the doubt. You're better than this.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I knew I was being trolled back a few questions but I gave you the benefit of the doubt. You're better than this.



Why do you keep badgering ? Move on


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I knew I was being trolled back a few questions but I gave you the benefit of the doubt. You're better than this.



Geez, trolled? I really feel sorry for you, so much angst, seeing enemies and working yourself up for no reason.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Someone please explain this to me ... a refugee camp now equals concentration camp????? I thought a refugee camp provided a safe place to sleep, get food and medical care .... last time I checked concentration camps were used for torture, hard labor, starvation and came with gas chambers. How can you equate the two?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

FarmerKat said:


> Someone please explain this to me ... a refugee camp now equals concentration camp????? I thought a refugee camp provided a safe place to sleep, get food and medical care .... last time I checked concentration camps were used for torture, hard labor, starvation and came with gas chambers. How can you equate the two?


Dang. That was my opinion. Did everyone miss the "which would amount to concentration camps" "what are basically concentration camps"?

The Japanese were interred in concentration camps in the US during WWII. No gas chambers. It means you're kept there and, for the most part, can't leave.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

mustangglp said:


> Why do you feel so strongly that we need to bring more people in the will most likely be on government support we have massive unemployment?


We don't have massive unemployment. It's at 5.5% for the country.

I am sure they will need assistance at the start but they will settle in eventually.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Thanks "Punkin"
> Nice liberal hatchet job trying to make muslim terrorists seem "not so bad"
> Don't forget, a lot of those mean old white people were Obama devotees..not all, but a lot of them.


I hate to contradict you puddin' pie but you can find those statistics anywhere. And to the best of my knowledge none of those terrorists were Obama fans. Fear and hatred of Obama may have sent one or 2 of them around the bend though.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm not ignoring anything
> I find it disgusting that you choose to exploit a dead child, but hay, that's just my opinion, and I'm entitled to it, right?


So you aren't one of those pro-lifers with huge pics of dead fetuses? I seem to remember a whole lot of exploiting on here involving a recently aborted baby not so very long ago. Might want to step down off that high horse before you flop off.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> So you aren't one of those pro-lifers with huge pics of dead fetuses? I seem to remember a whole lot of exploiting on here involving a recently aborted baby not so very long ago. Might want to step down off that high horse before you flop off.



I thought you were leaving for a couple weeks ?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> I thought you were leaving for a couple weeks ?


I left for several days. When I popped in to check my messages the thread was gone and the board seemed to be moving on. Did you miss me?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

did you all see the photo of the women (girlfriend) that did or didnt blow herself up in the bubble bath with her nipple showing? I though muslin women could not show skin?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Forcast said:


> did you all see the photo of the women (girlfriend) that did or didnt blow herself up in the bubble bath with her nipple showing? I though muslin women could not show skin?


It seems she recently went back to her faith. She was the cousin of the ring leader of the Paris attacks. From what I have read their families were not observant Muslims. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/21/world/europe/hasna-aitboulahcen-paris-attacks.html?_r=0


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Trust me I have let my governor know in no uncertain terms that I disagree with his decision and that it is pointless anyways. He couldn't stop them no matter what he says. I would like to see them reopen Ft. Chaffee and bring them in like they did before with refugees from Southeast Asia and Cuba.





Patchouli said:


> We don't have massive unemployment. It's at 5.5% for the country.
> 
> I am sure they will need assistance at the start but they will settle in eventually.[/QUOTES
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> We don't have massive unemployment. It's at 5.5% for the country.
> 
> I am sure they will need assistance at the start but they will settle in eventually.


The rates are artificially low due to huge numbers of people who have simply given up looking for a job.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Patchouli said:


> I left for several days. When I popped in to check my messages the thread was gone and the board seemed to be moving on. Did you miss me?


Is it your turn for special attention now? At least he shares the love.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Dang. That was my opinion. Did everyone miss the "which would amount to concentration camps" "what are basically concentration camps"?
> 
> The Japanese were interred in concentration camps in the US during WWII. No gas chambers. It means you're kept there and, for the most part, can't leave.


I guess we have a different definition of a concentration camp. When I read your statement that included the term - in all honesty - my blood was boiling. I have not read anything from those who do not wish to accept refugees from Syria to indicate that they wish to torture and murder them. That is what concentration camp means to me - thinking of places like Auschwitz, Terezin, etc.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> So you aren't one of those pro-lifers with huge pics of dead fetuses? I seem to remember a whole lot of exploiting on here involving a recently aborted baby not so very long ago. Might want to step down off that high horse before you flop off.


NO, I didn't post and dead fetus pictures.
Make all the excuses you want, if you think that picture was appropriate, then I can see why you are like you are.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The rates are artificially low due to huge numbers of people who have simply given up looking for a job.


That's a fact known to most, denied by many.
This "administration" is very good at fuzzy math.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> We don't have massive unemployment. It's at 5.5% for the country.
> 
> I am sure they will need assistance at the start but they will settle in eventually.


Our workforce is something around 65%, know what that means?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

FarmerKat said:


> I guess we have a different definition of a concentration camp. When I read your statement that included the term - in all honesty - my blood was boiling. I have not read anything from those who do not wish to accept refugees from Syria to indicate that they wish to torture and murder them. That is what concentration camp means to me - thinking of places like Auschwitz, Terezin, etc.


There is rape and murder in the refugee camps. There are some that trot out the opinion pieces and statistics over and over. Anytime there are large groups of destitute people in close quarters there will be some people that will prey on others. Which is why the refugees (women and children first) need to be moved out of the camps and into safer places, in my opinion. 

I didn't mean to make your blood boil, it's the German concentration camps that had gas chambers and other atrocities. It is a charged term, I will use different one.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> There is rape and murder in the refugee camps. There are some that trot out the opinion pieces and statistics over and over. Anytime there are large groups of destitute people in close quarters there will be some people that will prey on others. Which is why the refugees (women and children first) need to be moved out of the camps and into safer places, in my opinion.
> 
> I didn't mean to make your blood boil, it's the German concentration camps that had gas chambers and other atrocities. It is a charged term, I will use different one.


While I am aware that there were Japanese concentration camps in the US, I never thought of them when the term was used. As you said, it is a charged term and people from different backgrounds will make different associations when it is used.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> There is rape and murder in the refugee camps. There are some that trot out the opinion pieces and statistics over and over. Anytime there are large groups of destitute people in close quarters there will be some people that will prey on others. Which is why the refugees (women and children first) need to be moved out of the camps and into safer places, in my opinion.
> 
> I didn't mean to make your blood boil, it's the German concentration camps that had gas chambers and other atrocities. It is a charged term, I will use different one.


So you want those rapists and murderers turned loose in your town?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> So you want those rapists and murderers turned loose in your town?


No. Why did you read that into my post?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> So you want those rapists and murderers turned loose in your town?


Husk, You just don't understand ! If only a few pee in the pool it's diluted and not consentrated in one spot. But there's still pee in the pool and few will notice......


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> No. Why did you read that into my post?


You said people are raped and murdered in those camps, yet you want the whole group immediately admitted to our country.
Unless you want Daddy and Grandpa left behind?
How do you tell which ones are bad?
If you do like Obama and his ilk want, you get the bad with the innocent, they'll both be here.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> You said people are raped and murdered in those camps, yet you want the whole group immediately admitted to our country.
> Unless you want Daddy and Grandpa left behind?
> How do you tell which ones are bad?
> If you do like Obama and his ilk want, you get the bad with the innocent, they'll both be here.


I've been saying bring in the women and kids now and vet "daddy and grandpa" You must have missed it. And where did I say immediately? You do realize that it can take a couple years to go from fleeing Syria to arriving in the US, right? I linked the step by step process a little while ago.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is it your turn for special attention now? At least he shares the love.


Maybe he has a thing against red heads?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Our workforce is something around 65%, know what that means?


Less than half of us are stay at home parents?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

More like between 15 and 20% unemployment if those on the left would quit Regurgitating all the bs that comes out from the government and is spoon fed to them by the media.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> NO, I didn't post and dead fetus pictures.
> Make all the excuses you want, if you think that picture was appropriate, then I can see why you are like you are.


Nope no dead babies in the videos at this link you posted:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/7511335-post10.html


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

patchouli said:


> nope no dead babies in the videos at this link you posted:
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/7511335-post10.html


oh snap!


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> You will never understand that there is a difference between muslims and terrorists, will you? I feel so sorry for you.


You must feel sorry for a lot of people!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Nope no dead babies in the videos at this link you posted:
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/7511335-post10.html


I didn't post a picture, but keep trying


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> oh snap!


Did it take you a while to come up with that? :rotfl:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nope nope nope


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I didn't post a picture, but keep trying


Really? That's what you're going with? Pathetic. Simply pathetic.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Really? That's what you're going with? Pathetic. Simply pathetic.


You posted a picture that was more than poor taste, it was a disgusting example of how low you are willing to go to press your point
Don't even presume that I'm at the same low level you are
Just like any leftist, you try to drag others down instead of stepping up.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

I thought about posting a few pictures of terrorist attacks because that what this was about but that would have been untasteful. The Boston bomber's were refuge's Living on welfare.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I agree, vet the young men, but let the women and children come here immediately.
> 
> I have have no idea why the wealthy ME countries aren't doing anything to help. You can't force a country to behave ethically.


Yeah so the women and children can strap bombs to their chests! Say it doesn't happen too!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> You posted a picture that was more than poor taste, it was a disgusting example of how low you are willing to go to press your point
> Don't even presume that I'm at the same low level you are
> Just like any leftist, you try to drag others down instead of stepping up.


The video you linked was a complete and total lie, and was graphic as well. Why is that OK? It's a disgusting example of how low you'll go to make your point. I linked something that is truthful and actually happened. Aylan Kurdi, a 3 year old boy, drowned and ended up laying on a Turkish beach. 

I really don't care if you liked it or not, the death of that baby actually meant something to me. I'll post it twice a day if I feel it's needed to force people to realize that kids, and others, are dying trying to get out of Syria. 

I presume nothing. You have to look up.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Let's be honest lots of people would probably be alive if ISIS had been taken seriously sooner. To many heads of state stuck their heads in the sand hoping someone else would step up.

This is the result of being reactive versus proactive IMHO


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

As Hilary Clinton said "It's like that old story - you can't keep snakes in your backyard and expect them only to bite your neighbours. Eventually those snakes are going to turn on whoever has them in the backyard,"


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

I love the fact that some of the folks on here don't seem to be able to follow simple logic. On one hand they look at "White supremacists" that slaughter people (their words) and then say they are "white Christian types" (again their words). But...when ISIS kills 150 people and we all know they are Muslims, they attempt to distance these people from Islam. Why is that? Why are the White supremacists, who clearly DO NOT follow Christian principles being associated with Christianity....but Muslims who slaughter people result in some folks on here working feverishly to disassociate them from Islam.

Fascinating. Keep up the good work folks.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Knight9 said:


> I love the fact that some of the folks on here don't seem to be able to follow simple logic. On one hand they look at "White supremacists" that slaughter people (their words) and then say they are "white Christian types" (again their words). But...when ISIS kills 150 people and we all know they are Muslims, they attempt to distance these people from Islam. Why is that? Why are the White supremacists, who clearly DO NOT follow Christian principles being associated with Christianity....but Muslims who slaughter people result in some folks on here working feverishly to disassociate them from Islam.
> 
> Fascinating. Keep up the good work folks.


Are you saying that all muslims are members of ISIS? They aren't. ISIS is an extreme terrorist group.

I will. It's my goal to get people to understand that muslim doesn't equal terrorist.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you saying that all muslims are members of ISIS? They aren't. ISIS is an extreme terrorist group.
> 
> I will. It's my goal to get people to understand that muslim doesn't equal terrorist.


You are doing a fine job to Ms. Pixie, I am now a believer.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> You are doing a fine job to Ms. Pixie, I am now a believer.


Are you going to troll all my posts?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you going to troll all my posts?


Nah, but I could ask the same thing.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Nah, but I could ask the same thing.


Are you saying you were responding non-facetiously in this post:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/7593768-post125.html

C'mon.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Less than half of us are stay at home parents?


Pretty much what I'd expect a democrat to say. 

That's not what it means. 
It means there's lots of people who want to work & can't. 
It means there's a certain number of folks that are usually in the "workforce". Not usually SAHMs. 
And it means that nearly 40% of those folks aren't working.
It means this is actually bad for our country.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you saying you were responding non-facetiously in this post:
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/7593768-post125.html
> 
> C'mon.


I wouldn't go that far Ms. Pixie. Take care!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mustangglp said:


> I thought about posting a few pictures of terrorist attacks because that what this was about but that would have been untasteful. The Boston bomber's were refuge's Living on welfare.


Hey, Mustang, better clarify b/4 a few will jump on you about that 'refuge' remark. 
Seems a few here think that they WERE NOT refuges. 
See, their parents came here, applied for refuge status & got it. So, no, they didn't COME here as refuges 1st...now, can you tell the difference?

Mostly the difference is that if you apply for asylum, the process is far more stringent. The family got it, nevertheless. And became REFUGES.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I didn't post a picture, but keep trying


You posted a link to videos with moving pictures of dead babies and pieces and parts. How is that different exactly? You should go into politics with your spin abilities.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Pretty much what I'd expect a democrat to say.
> 
> That's not what it means.
> It means there's lots of people who want to work & can't.
> ...


The financial crash started in 2008. A lot of people went on the rolls expecting the jobs to come back within a year or 2. They didn't the crash was too massive and we allowed the people who caused the crash to stay in power. So a lot of jobs are gone forever. A good sized chunk of those people who were in 2 income families decided after awhile that having one parent at home was worth the difference in lost income. And they stayed out of the workforce. Some people decided to retire early. Some decided to start their own business or become self sufficient. 

So in a lot of ways it has been good for our country not bad. It's not all good of course. There are still people who would love a job in their old career field and it won't ever happen. There are still people in bottom rung jobs who need better ones. We need some changes no doubt. But for people coming in willing to work hard and with lower standards of living there are plenty of jobs out there. Immigrants are doing fine.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

no really said:


> Let's be honest lots of people would probably be alive if ISIS had been taken seriously sooner. To many heads of state stuck their heads in the sand hoping someone else would step up.
> 
> This is the result of being reactive versus proactive IMHO


Wish I could find the thread but we had links all over that showed the Idiotincharge was told/warned about ISIS 1 1/2 yrs b/4 he even called 'em JV. HE ignored the intel. Yup, stuck his head in the sand-again.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> The financial crash started in 2008. A lot of people went on the rolls expecting the jobs to come back within a year or 2. They didn't the crash was too massive and we allowed the people who caused the crash to stay in power. So a lot of jobs are gone forever. A good sized chunk of those people who were in 2 income families decided after awhile that having one parent at home was worth the difference in lost income. And they stayed out of the workforce. Some people decided to retire early. Some decided to start their own business or become self sufficient.
> 
> So in a lot of ways it has been good for our country not bad. It's not all good of course. There are still people who would love a job in their old career field and it won't ever happen. There are still people in bottom rung jobs who need better ones. We need some changes no doubt. But for people coming in willing to work hard and with lower standards of living there are plenty of jobs out there. Immigrants are doing fine.


And the driving force behind the crash was what?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> And the driving force behind the crash was what?


Attempting central control of the economy on the federal level for the past 100+ years


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> You posted a link to videos with moving pictures of dead babies and pieces and parts. How is that different exactly? You should go into politics with your spin abilities.


According to your crew, they aren't babies at all
Now you are admitting they are babies?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> And the driving force behind the crash was what?


Bad mortgages and banks and Wall Street screwing their customers over to make a buck.


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you saying that all muslims are members of ISIS? They aren't. ISIS is an extreme terrorist group.
> 
> I will. It's my goal to get people to understand that muslim doesn't equal terrorist.



Did you read what I wrote? It was pretty clear. But let me repeat...just for you.

If you say 'white supremacists' and you call them Christians and relate what they do to Christianity, you MUST when referring to ISIS call them Muslims and relate their behavior to Islam. You have to be consistent in the thought application. Neither suggests all that all Christians are white supremacist nor that all muslims are in ISIS. 

Trust you can follow that.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Bad mortgages and banks and Wall Street screwing their customers over to make a buck.


Barney Frank was to blame for the bad mortgages, forcing lenders to loan to bad risk borrowers.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> I linked something that is truthful and actually happened. Aylan Kurdi, a 3 year old boy, drowned and ended up laying on a Turkish beach.


I fail to see how our refugee/immigration policy would have saved that baby's life. He died on a Turkish beach.

So, what exactly is your point?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> I fail to see how our refugee/immigration policy would have saved that baby's life. He died on a Turkish beach.
> 
> So, what exactly is your point?


Um, I did indicate in my post it was a _Turkish_ beach. Did you miss it?

These are real people running from Syria, they are so desperate they will put their children in plastic boats because that is less dangerous than staying in the country.

My point was the refugees plight is real, and that they are human beings. We need to help get the families to the UNHCR camps, and after the step by step vetting process, into countries where they can be safe.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Um, I did indicate in my post it was a _Turkish_ beach. Did you miss it?
> 
> These are real people running from Syria, they are so desperate they will put their children in plastic boats because that is less dangerous than staying in the country.
> 
> My point was the refugees plight is real, and that they are human beings. We need to help get the families to the UNHCR camps, and after the step by step vetting process, into countries where they can be safe.


I disagree on the we if you are talking about the US having a lead position. We need the nations that have a better understanding of their needs in primary positions of support.


----------

